# Nissan Juke Compact Crossover Headed to North America This Year



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is planning to bring its new Juke compact crossover to North America, which will slot in just underneath the Rogue in the Japanese automaker’s lineup. Somewhere between a crossover and an MPV, this new model is inspired by the Nissan Qazana, which debuted at last year’s Geneva Auto Show. The only details we have on it are the photo above, but from that it certainly seems to target models like the Kia Soul.

The decision to bring this smaller crossover to North America seems to be a part of a larger plan by Nissan to be at the forefront of the current downsizing in the U.S. auto industry, while it also shows the automaker’s interest in lowering development costs through the use of more global platforms. Prior to this announcement, Nissan has also said it will deliver two new small cars to the U.S., based on the replacement for the Nissan Micra.

Along with the Juke, Nissan will bring seven other new models to North America in 2010 and early 2011, including the M37 and M56, the 40th Anniversary Edition 370Z, the Infinti QX56, the NV 2500 commercial vehicle, the Leaf electric car, a new Infiniti variant (presumably the G25) and the all-new Quest minivan.

The Nissan Juke could debut in production form as early as the Chicago Auto Show next month, but a more likely debut for this global platform is the Geneva Auto Show in March.

More: *2010 Detroit Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## kennyshafard (Feb 2, 2010)

*Looks hot!*

If that picture is anything to go by, Nissan is putting out one hot car! After ugly cars like the Micra and March it's good to see Nissan are putting out something that's easier on the eye!:idhitit:


----------

